#ubuntu-tam 2012-05-14
<padhu> Hi
<padhu> please change the topic
<padhu> அமாச்சு
#ubuntu-tam 2012-05-20
<prabuinet> hi there, anybody using tamill99 layout in ubuntu?
<jokerdino> hello prabuinet
<jokerdino> i am using the phonetic layout
<jokerdino> hi there Logan_
<Logan_> Hi jokerdino. I was just helping prabuinet out (I don't know Tamil at all).
<jokerdino> oh alright then. welcome to our IRC channel.
<prabuinet> jokerdino: i like to use 99 layout
<jokerdino> so, what's your question about?
<prabuinet> jokerdino: i can't find it in ubuntu
<jokerdino> oh that.
<jokerdino> one sec.
<jokerdino> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126871/how-to-make-tamil-fonts-work-in-a-chat-client
<jokerdino> that should give you a basic idea of what you should be doing.
<prabuinet> jokerdino: under "select an input method" combobox i have only chineese
<jokerdino> hmm weird.
<jokerdino> sudo apt-get install m17n-db m17n-contrib ibus-m17n please
<jokerdino> everything other than please
<prabuinet> jokerdino: will try
<prabuinet> jokerdino: நன்றி
<jokerdino> you are welcome.
<jokerdino> i take that as you are able to use the layout :D
<prabuinet> jokerdino: actually the ibus-m17 was missing in my machine
<prabuinet> after installing it i can get the layout
<jokerdino> oh
<jokerdino> nice to hear.
<prabuinet> one question,
<prabuinet> why this layout is not included in normal layouts
<jokerdino> not everyone uses tamil and as such, they want to cut down on default packages.
<prabuinet> i mean why this is supported only through ibus?
<prabuinet> ok
<jokerdino> by the way, we have a meeting this saturday
<prabuinet> i'm new here
<prabuinet> what kind of meeting and where?
<jokerdino> You are more than welcome.
<jokerdino> our ubuntu-tam loco team meeting. Here in this chat room.
<prabuinet> oh cool!
<prabuinet> at what time?
<jokerdino> one sec.
<jokerdino>  26 May 3PM (GMT +5.30)
<prabuinet> ok
<prabuinet> and, what is the main agenda?
<jokerdino> it's just the regular meeting.
<prabuinet> is there a mailing list that i can subscribe?
<jokerdino> yes, we do have one.
<jokerdino> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tam
<jokerdino> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tam/2012-April/001227.html this is what happened last meeting
<prabuinet> i'm subscribing
<jokerdino> you have to wait until amachu accepts your request. i'll bring that matter during the meeting.
<jokerdino> it would be nice if you could join us in the meeting as well :)
<prabuinet> sure :)
<prabuinet> i would also like to contribute if any possible..
<prabuinet> do u know any projects need contributions?
<jokerdino> that would be nice.
<jokerdino> you could help us in translating packages if you are good at it.
<prabuinet> i can
<prabuinet> can u plz show me the directions
<jokerdino> alright, then you should join us in the meeting. i am hoping to bring it up again this week.
<jokerdino> prabuinet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<prabuinet> ok
<prabuinet> jokerdino: is there any predefined translation table for common english words, which we can refer while translating?
<jokerdino> i have made one.
<jokerdino> not complete but hopefully useful
<jokerdino> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1swsO5Se8iwp9-ZKaQ5dyBkS1w1P9WblWPrcvILtX33M/edit
<prabuinet> thanks
<jokerdino> so, if you think some other common words should be added, comment on the document and i'll get it added.
<prabuinet> ok
